# vrm temperature 240C..is it a bug



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Hey I have asus hd7870-dc2-gd5-v2..when I was using gpu-z monitoring my vrm temp..everything looked normal..I had 65C while gaming..and when I turned on gpu tweaks to monitor power temperature. .suddenly I had 240C for one second..and then back to 65C again at the next second.. does it affect my gpu card..I turn off gpu tweak now..and it never happen again...is it sensor bug? There were no artifacts, flashing, smoke etc


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2014)

If it were 240C your graphics card would be on fire or at the very least smoking like crazy. It was probably a sensor or software glitch. I think you're okay.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2014)

your VRMS would no longer exist.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Thanks thats a relief..I was really terrified lolol now there is no spike anymore. .I think the problem is I activated gpu tweak power temperature and gpu-z at the same time


----------



## THE_EGG (May 28, 2014)

lol the responses here are great 

Just something I've noticed with gpu tweak is that it is nearly always very buggy for me with my 280x. Afterburner seems quite a bit more stable from my side.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Really? Did you encounter this kind of spike bug too with gpu tweak.? Yeap I often used msi but when I bought asus..I tried gpu tweak and got trolling experience lolol..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2014)

Honestly its not program specific to understand the problem you have to understand the underlying issue. It doesnt have as much to do with gpu tweak as it does the nature of the sensors. the way they are polled by the programs is sensitive and prone to off bugs. Fans and temp sensors show this the most. when multiple programs attempt to pull data at the same time most sensors can only handle one thing at a time asking the controller what it is doing so when more then one program attempts to access the driver or the controller responsible for the read outs weird things happen.

Alot of this can also be software interference and not have anything to do with the hardware but instead the software interferes with one another because they attempt to access the hardware the same way.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Okay I get it thankss..I will only use one application right now..this kind of bug doesnt affect on gpu's temp right? Im really afraid it affect my hardware...240c really did freak me out to death backthen..lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2014)

No effect on hardware just read outs. this is purely cosmetic.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Okay thank you so much for the Info...Im just using 1 application now..and no more glitch again hehehehe..im so glad my gpu are safe


----------



## THE_EGG (May 28, 2014)

Rein said:


> Really? Did you encounter this kind of spike bug too with gpu tweak.? Yeap I often used msi but when I bought asus..I tried gpu tweak and got trolling experience lolol..


 
I didn't get this issue as that was probably down to having two monitoring programs using the one sensor as Solaris said. I mean more clocking issues where I might set it at one clock speed and it will be reported differently in the graph for some reason. This didn't happen when I used afterburner. Same with temp differences too but that is pretty normal from my experience using different software (I'm talking 1-3C difference in temps so nothing to worry about).


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Aah okay...I had different voltage reading too from gpu tweak..but it seems gpu-z reading my voltage correctly..as long it doesnt affect the hardware I relief lolol


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

This kind of bug can happen to gpu temp, voltage usage, etc right? Im so glad its normal again now


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Honestly its not program specific to understand the problem you have to understand the underlying issue. It doesnt have as much to do with gpu tweak as it does the nature of the sensors. the way they are polled by the programs is sensitive and prone to off bugs. Fans and temp sensors show this the most. when multiple programs attempt to pull data at the same time most sensors can only handle one thing at a time asking the controller what it is doing so when more then one program attempts to access the driver or the controller responsible for the read outs weird things happen.
> 
> Alot of this can also be software interference and not have anything to do with the hardware but instead the software interferes with one another because they attempt to access the hardware the same way.


this


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Rein said:


> Really? Did you encounter this kind of spike bug too with gpu tweak.? Yeap I often used msi but when I bought asus..I tried gpu tweak and got trolling experience lolol..





Solaris17 said:


> No effect on hardware just read outs. this is purely cosmetic.


hey what about the voltage usage misreading(like overvoltage) when opening two application at the same time? it doesnt affect the hardware's real voltage too right?


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2014)

mis reads are mis reads they are not commands your cards are fine.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Thanks im sorry for being paranoid lolol


----------



## mstenholm (May 28, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> No effect on hardware just read outs. this is purely cosmetic.


I could have quoted the entire post but this post is down right wrong - if you have two programs that reads GPU values you MIGHT have a have a driver crash.  I'm to lazy to find the posts but even our Z-GPU guru have admitted to that. I had it a couple of times and then stopped using ASUS/MSI tools at the same time as Z-GPU.

We can fill pages off wrong readings, no in fact I can do that on my own having GIGABYTE MBs. If the value is off the it is for 100 % sure a software issue


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Thank you I have turn off all reading tools and only use gpu-z and no issues anymore. ..I often used two reading softwares at the same time..but it never glitch on gpu core temp..but when I turned on voltage and vrm temp monitoring..sudden spike came up..hehehe


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I could have quoted the entire post but this post is down right wrong - if you have two programs that reads GPU values you MIGHT have a have a driver crash.  I'm to lazy to find the posts but even our Z-GPU guru have admitted to that. I had it a couple of times and then stopped using ASUS/MSI tools at the same time as Z-GPU.
> 
> We can fill pages off wrong readings, no in fact I can do that on my own having GIGABYTE MBs. If the value is off the it is for 100 % sure a software issue


Buggy software readings caused by multiple reading programs will not cause 250C VRMs or random 300mhz overclocks. a driver crash caused by over clocking tools or running multiple monitors is just that. a Software problem. OP wanted to know if such readings caused by multiple programs actually affected the card itself IE causing over voltages overclocks fan speed adjustments. It does not.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Buggy software readings caused by multiple reading programs will not cause 250C VRMs or random 300mhz overclocks. a driver crash caused by over clocking tools or running multiple monitors is just that. a Software problem. OP wanted to know if such readings caused by multiple programs actually affected the card itself IE causing over voltages overclocks fan speed adjustments. It does not.


Yeap thats what i want to know..hehehe


----------



## Rein (May 31, 2014)

Hey today i got record from gpu-z that my voltage was at 1.368 mV without opening another monitoring application..are there any chances that it was still just a misreading? i'm so worry...and there were no issues like artifact, flickering, or fps drop..my vrm temperature didnt change to at 1.368 mV...aaa


----------

